# Auger/gearbox Powershift 824 38540



## sirdeeker (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this forum but unfortunately not to snow. I had an older Toro powershift 824 (38540) where the auger would not turn. I diassembled it and I suspect to the point of removing the intake with auger from the motor half. At the time I got a good deal on a used snowcommander and that has worked great up until this snow filled winter. I'd like to get the Powershift snowthrower working again because it picks up packed snow and has the drive wheels to push through high heavy snow. 

How should I trouble shoot the auger/gearbox assembly? Should I be able to turn the shaft going into the gearbox by hand to get the auger to turn? Should I just open the gearbox and inspect and regrease everything anyway? Any recommendation on websites to purchase parts are welcomed. Some of our local hardware store have stopped stocking Toro parts due to order requirements.

I will most likely start this later in the year. It's been too cold to work on it this year.

I am fairly handy but this is my first foray into significant snowblower work so detailed explanations are helpful. Thank you in advance for any help.

Dave


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Sirdeeker


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

On the augers gearbox you should be able to turn the impellers shaft by hand and the auger shafts will turn. I think it's about a ten to one ratio as the impeller spins much faster the augers to blow the snow out.
It should feel smooth with no catches or ratcheting.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes. You should be able to turn the impeller and get the augers to turn. If it isn't turning you probably broke something in the gearbox unless something is just bent and hitting the housing. You could have seized bearings on the impeller or augers as well.

The gear box is a worm drive so remember that you can't turn things going backwards. The augers will not turn unless you are turning the impeller.

I would say if your machine is older and you have it half apart already just take it apart the rest of the way and clean and inspect everything. You will be much happier knowing everything is in good shape then wondering. The machines that used grease instead of oil had a tendency to dry out and ruin the gears eventually. You will probably also want to replace the impeller bearing when you have things apart.

You can see some good videos on this guys youtube channel. I don't recall any Toro gearboxes, but he does have a couple MTD, Craftsman and Murray videos. Your Toro should be the same basic design. Just search for gearbox.
https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the Toro forum sirdeeker. Here is a link to the Toro Powershift service manual to aid in your inspection and repairs. There are a lot of knowledgeable people here to help you along. You can go to the Toro web site and obtain an owners manual by entering your model and serial number if you need one.

Tosnowps[1] Copy


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Welcome Sirdeeker ! lots of good folks around, and your machine will get straightened out. If you can post pics it's always a help to aid those helping.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IF IT IS A POWERSHIFT. I can fix it. ALOHA from the paradise city. here in the sub zero frozen TUNDRA.


----------

